# Help for Migraines



## Guest (Feb 5, 2000)

I get migraines quit a bit, especially if I've overdone. Has anyone had any luck with imitrex (sp?) I've hesitated to try it because of cost, but I'm sure getting tired of the pain! Any other suggestions? Presently I take a Darvocet and a Xanax together and sleep, sleep, sleep!


----------



## britta (Aug 8, 1999)

My 13 year old son was just prescribed imitrex for his headaches (his pediatrician didn't do any tests or anything, just wrote the rx since advil, tylenol and excedrin do not work. I am very hesitant to give it to him though, the dosage is 20 mg, the highest available (from what I have read in the accompanying literature) and he is only 80 lbs!! I think the cold washcloth, dark room and sleep are going to be better than the imitrex for him.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2000)

I've tried Imitrex and it didn't do a thing for me except make my heart race like crazy. I've suffered from migraines for 20 yrs now and nothing per say has ever helped. Fiorinal for the pain keeps me going but the doctors don't want to prescribe a narcotic as it doesn't 'cure' the migraine...give me a break, nothing makes them go away as far as I'm concerned. I usually swallow 3 or 4 tylenols and keep going...I'm a Mom, can't just drop everything, it's hard but I manage.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Nothing to add but that I missed you guys in chat tonite!!! I posted to weener's post of "Fun Chat" from last week yesterday, but it didn't stay on the first page listing today. I'll have to make sure it's on there on Mondays next time, or if for some reason I can't make it, maybe one of you can repost the chat times. I came in at 8:30 (Had to have a laugh with "Raymond" tonite) and Lynne and weener were there. Lynne then left but there was an a, cece, and a gem, and a adf_p there too. a had IBS, cece had Chrons and gem had schleroderma and wondered if she had fibro as well. Don't know if they'll be back. The chat screen all of a sudden went blank and didn't come back for a long time so I just typed a good-bye line waited, and left when nothing came up. Anyway that's my secretary's report. No dues were taken. And now I shall adjourn, goodnite!!


----------



## britta (Aug 8, 1999)

Well we went to the neurologist because my son's headaches were just getting worse and worse. He missed 6 days of school (in a row) because of them. The doctor told us it was migraines, took him off the imitrex (good thing, it made him very sick to stomach) and told me 2 extra strength excederin and a benedryl. Then dark room, sleep and he will be fine. It has been 6 days since the neurologist visit, not 1 single full blown headache. He takes an excederin at the onset, another if it starts to worsen along with a benedryl and boom, all better. She also put him ona migraine diet, 2 caffeine a day, no processed meats or cheeses, no chocolate. He sorta sticks to it (he refuses to give up pizza (cheese, pepperoni (processed meat)). I am so relieved that something is finally working.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

britta, is it limiting caffeine to 2 sources per day, or is it prescribing 2 sources of caffeine per day?


----------



## britta (Aug 8, 1999)

The neurologist said he could have up to 2 cokes a day in addition to the excederin that has caffeine in it too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2000)

I have used the benedryl before to help with the sleep. That can work if the pain isn't unbearable yet. I have found if I don't stop the pain right away, they get worse anyway. I usually start with ibuprofin (I can't take excerdrin because I also take coumadin)but if after 2 doses I don't have any relief I go to the Darvocet. I have the Fiorinal too, but have to be very careful because of the caffeine. If I can't sleep it all goes crazy! Does a headache occur immediately after your son eats the cheese or meats? I've never seen a pattern to food for me.


----------



## britta (Aug 8, 1999)

I don't think my son's is triggered by meats or cheeses (ok, slim jims will definately give him a headache, but thats not *really* meat) I think it is more exercise induced, he gets them after recess usually. We are going to stick with the migraine diet for the full 8 weeks and record what he eats/when he eats and when his headaches occur.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2000)

I think I'm like your son, Britta. My migraines usually happen after I've crossed my boundary line and overdone, or overexerted.


----------

